# Destination Fee



## Jipuri (May 24, 2011)

I'm in negotiations on an 2012 X5 35i and wonder if the $825 Destination Fee is waived when doing PCD ?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

No.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

^ What he said. As I understand it, the destination fee is an average cost, meaning it costs way more than $875 to ship an X5 to California and way less to ship it "down the block" to the BMW dealer located in Spartanburg. As such, everyone pays the flat fee, no matter where you take delivery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

97X hit the nail on the head... 

It is a equalized flat rate fee for all BMW's (US and German built vehicles) so that no dealer or market has a price advantage. Even though we are not far from the BMW Distribution Center for the vehicles built locally, they are still loaded on a truck and shipped to us.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Another thing to keep in mind is that the destination charge you pay is only good for one delivery from the factory, whether it's to your dealer in TX or down the road to PC.

Once your car is delivered to the PC you can not divert to TX without incurring another costly shipping fee and it won't be $875!


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

97X said:


> ^ What he said. As I understand it, the destination fee is an average cost, meaning it costs way more than $875 to ship an X5 to California and way less to ship it "down the block" to the BMW dealer located in Spartanburg. As such, everyone pays the flat fee, no matter where you take delivery.


I've always wondered about this. It's like the airlines and fuel surcharges. You price your product to take into account the cost of what it takes to deliver the product or service. Showing an advertised sales price to lure a customer in and then nickel is dime them with additional fees is bush league. If it cost you an extra 875 per car, up the base price of the car by 875.


----------

